# external for 60 litre tank



## MrLarner (16 Nov 2011)

What sort of external could i use in a 2ft x 1ft 60litre tank?
im currently using the internal that came with the tank, its doing a decent job, but takes up alot of room in the tank, so i want to switch over to an external.
obviously i dont want something to powerful, i was looking at the hang on back, but they dont create enough flow in the tank and i dont want to use a power head in such a small tank.
any ideas????


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Nov 2011)

Hello,
       Follow the 10X rule and get any canister filter rated at 600LPH or higher. It really does not matter what brand or what color. The external canister  filter is nothing more than someones cute idea of a submersible pump strapped to the inside of a plastic bucket. And it's a good idea. Some look cooler, some are a little more energy efficient, or a little quieter, but at the end of the day they all do exactly the same thing, whether they are made in Munich, Germany or in Ulan Bator, Mongolia. 

What's most important is that the pump it comes with is strong enough to push the water around so that the plants have access to the water exchange and that the bucket is big enough to put your media in. You'll find that filters with similar ratings pretty much are the same size, so choose whatever brand, budget, color, or shape filter that follows the 10X rule (or higher) for whatever size tank you have. The well known Fluval/Hagen, Eheim, JBL, Tetratec and the lesser known off brands all make something for every size tank. Check here for examples =>zooplus.co.uk filter selection

Cheers,


----------



## sanj (17 Nov 2011)

I use an eheim picco pro 130 rated 500 lph. Eheims tend to be amongst the higher end for efficiency both in terms energy usage and relative to rated turn over. Tend to be a little higher initial cost. Imo worth it, but we all have our preferences.


----------

